# New Reo Atty's



## Rob Fisher (26/6/14)

Not sure if any of you have seen Rob's posting?

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/577376-atomizers-i-am-working.html

atomizers I am working on
You will start to see these hit the site in about a week

Stillare Atomizer
Double Cross Atomizer
igo w
igo L
A6 atomizer single coil and the duel coil 
ehpro atomic
Trident Atomizer


----------



## JakesSA (26/6/14)

What does he do to them?


----------



## johan (26/6/14)

JakesSA said:


> What does he do to them?


Mainly centre pin modification so that it can be bottom fed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (26/6/14)

Is it something one would be able to do in a moderately well equipped workshop?


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/6/14)

JakesSA said:


> Is it something one would be able to do in a moderately well equipped workshop?


 
Yes for sure!


----------



## Alex (26/6/14)

Easy to do on a lathe

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JakesSA (26/6/14)

Then lets do some drilling, my poor lathe has been begging for work! Must be a very small diameter drill bit though?


----------



## Alex (26/6/14)

JakesSA said:


> Then lets do some drilling, my poor lathe has been begging for work! Must be a very small diameter drill bit though?


 
You have one :w00t:


----------



## JakesSA (26/6/14)

Oh yes, any idea what size is required?


----------



## Alex (26/6/14)

JakesSA said:


> Oh yes, any idea what size is required?


 
check this out http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/atomizer-mods/521757-convert-igo-bottom-feeder.html

and http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/atomizer-mods/321139-modding-rba-bottom-feeding-2.html


----------



## JakesSA (26/6/14)

Oooh he talks of 16/17 guage needle to pass through the hole. If thats american wire guage we talking just over 1 mm .. some practising might be in order (and lots of spare drill bits..)


----------



## Alex (26/6/14)

JakesSA said:


> Oooh he talks of 16/17 guage needle to pass through the hole. If thats american wire guage we talking just over 1 mm .. some practising might be in order (and lots of spare drill bits..)


look from about 2:20

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## RIEFY (27/6/14)

the atomic is the one to go for its a awesome atty I got the ehpro version and the quality is superb. and it looks sick as tits on a lp

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver (27/6/14)

Very interesting, thanks for sharing @Rob Fisher 
And well spotted

I wonder other than dual coil, which of these single coil atties will give a better overall vape than the RM2


----------



## Andre (27/6/14)

JakesSA said:


> Oh yes, any idea what size is required?


Here is another link for modding to bf: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/566507-bf-experiment.html


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/7/14)

Must be getting close now!

http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...ion=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3&vmcchk=1&Itemid=3

And even more exciting is thr Reomiser 3!

http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...roduct_id=1484&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3


----------



## Andre (2/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Must be getting close now!
> 
> http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...ion=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3&vmcchk=1&Itemid=3
> 
> ...


The first one is the Igo-W, and the second one the A6.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/7/14)

Andre said:


> The first one is the Igo-W, and the second one the A6.


 
Any experience on the A6 Andre?


----------



## Andre (2/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Any experience on the A6 Andre?


None whatsoever. But the little that I have read up, neither of those 2 will come near the Cyclone.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/7/14)

Andre said:


> None whatsoever. But the little that I have read up, neither of those 2 will come near the Cyclone.


 
Thanks! So the eight bazillion rand we have spent on Cyclones was a good thing!


----------



## Andre (2/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks! So the eight bazillion rand we have spent on Cyclones was a good thing!


Oh yes, and the ones Rob are using are all clones anyways. And $40 dollars (without shipping and taxes) is a bit much for a modded clone. Much cheaper to get our own clones and mod them ourselves. That exact same clone (Igo-W) costs just over $5 from Fasttech.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

